# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > سوال: نحوه استفاده از بارکد خوان در VB.NET

## swallow.pa

سلام به همگی
آیا اساتید از دستگاه بارکد خوان استفاده کردن و یا یکسری اطلاعات دارن که بذارن
متشکر

----------


## b.saminjad

سلام

کافیه بارکد خوان به کامپیوتر وصل باشه با خوندن بار کد اونو در کنترل یا برنامه ای(مثل واژه پرداز) که کرسر داخل اون باشه کپی میکنه

----------


## Hybrid

سلام دوست عزیز کاره خاصی نیاز نیست بکنین فقط کافیه فوکوس رو به جعبه متن بدین اون خودش به طور اتوماتیک اعداد رو وارد میکنه.

موفق باشید./

----------


## swallow.pa

از همه متشکرم
چند سوال اساسی د ارم
1- چه مدلی مناسبه از بارکد خوانها
2- اگه خودمون بارکد رو تولید کنیم چیکار کنیم
3- اگه بارکدها رو محصولات تولید شده توسط شرکتها می باشد اونموقع چطور عمل کنیم

----------


## meisam3322

سلام ،

خوب واسه دادن بارکد ، شما می بایست ابتدا بارکد رو توی Database ذخیره کنین به همراه قیمت محصول و غیره. حالا مثلا در صفحه ای که فروشنده داره فاکتور صادر میکنه ، بارکد خوان ، بارکد محصول رو میخونه ، برنامه شما میره از توی Data Base جستجو میکنه که آیا بارکد اونجا هست یا نه ، اگه بود قیمت رو میخونه و باقیه قضایا ک خودت بهتر میدونی

----------


## sheibanizaveh

سلام دوست عزیز 
بارکد خوان ها هر جایی ما فکوس کرده باشید در تکست باکس در WORD و هر جایی که امکان تایپ باشد بار کد رو برای ما ترجمه می کنه
شما می تونی توسط یک بارکد خوان شماره بارکدتو و اطلاعات مربوط به یک کالا در دیتا بیس ذخیره و بعد از بارکد جهت جستجو استفاده کنی

خیلی از فونت ها هستند که عدد و حروف رو به انواع بارکد ها تبدیل می کنند 
شما برای اینکه بارکد های تولید شده ات شبیه بارکدهای ثبتی نباشه طول اونا رو زیر 13 رقم با حروف و ترجیحا زیر 10 رقم یا حروف انتخاب کن

----------


## sheibanizaveh

شما می تونی توسط یک بارکد خوان شماره بارکدتو و  اطلاعات مربوط به یک کالا در دیتا بیس ذخیره و بعد از بارکد جهت جستجو استفاده کنی

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

سلام
از همه دوستان ممنونم. اطلاعاتی بود که من درباره بارکدخوان نمی دونستم و برام سوال بود.
موفق باشید

----------


## sh2007

> شما می تونی توسط یک بارکد خوان شماره بارکدتو و  اطلاعات مربوط به یک کالا در دیتا بیس ذخیره و بعد از بارکد جهت جستجو استفاده کنی


ارتباط دستگاه باركد خوان با نرم افزار چطوريه يعني چط.ر نرم افزار اون باردكد خوان رو بشناسه

----------


## gilsoft

> ارتباط دستگاه باركد خوان با نرم افزار چطوريه يعني چطور نرم افزار اون باردكد خوان رو بشناسه


 سلام
*وظیفه ی بارکد خوان اینه که اون میله ها رو بخونه ، و به عدد تبدیل کنه ، سپس اعداد تبدیل شده رو در بافر صفحه کلید قرار بده و کلید Enter رو هم بزنه  !

*کد فرضی کالای مورد نظر : 12340101
1 - ورود اطلاعات از طریق صفحه کلید
فرض کنید شما فوکوس رو در یک TextBox بنام Kala_Code قرار دادید. حالا از روی تختک ارقام صفحه کلید مثلا اعداد 12340101 رو تایپ می کنید و کلید Enter رو می زنید .... نرم افزار شروع به جستجوی اون کد در بانک نموده و اونطوریکه شما برنامه تون رو طراحی کردید عمل میکنه تا انتهای ماجرا ......

2 - ورود اطلاعات از طریق بارکدخوان
حالا همینکار رو میخواهیم با بارکدخوان انجام بدیم ... بدین ترتیب که فوکوس روی TextBox بنام Kala_Code قرار دارد ، و ما با استفاده از بارکدخوان ، بارکد کالای موردنظر را اسکن می کنیم و سپس ماشه ی بارکدخوان را می فشاریم .... با این روش برنامه عینا مورد 1 که در بالا توضیح دادیم ، عمل میکنه.
آیا تونستم مطلب رو اونطوریکه باید، به دوست عزیزمون برسونم ؟   :متفکر: 
اگه توضیحات بیشتر خواستی ... بگو تا یه جور دیگه مسئله رو برات باز کنم ...   :چشمک:

----------


## morteza@z

سلام دوست من توضیح خوب بود اگه میشه یکم بهتر توضیح بدی؟

----------


## gilsoft

> سلام دوست من توضیح خوب بود اگه میشه یکم بهتر توضیح بدی؟


 سلام دوست عزیز
آیا تو بخش کد نویسی برات توضیح بدم ... یا ساختن بارکد و استانداردهای بارکد رو توضیح بدم ؟
اگه مشخص کنی من برات کاملا توضیح میدم ... مشکلی نیست ....

----------


## morteza@z

سلام دوست من من می خوام بدونم که چه جوری بارکد را به برنامه وصل کنمو آیا باید در دیتا بیس خود کاربر اجناس را ثبت کند و یک توضیح از همه جانبه ممنون ؟

----------


## swallow.pa

سلام به همـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــه
فکر نمی کردم این تایپیک پربیننده باشه 
یه فکری هم به حال ما کنید
وقتی دستگاه بارکئد خوان رو به رایانه وصل می کنیم احتمالا باید درایور اونو نصب کنیم آیا این موضوع درسته چونکه یک ابزار جدید به رایانه وصل میشه
از جوابهای دوستان متوجه شدم که اگر فوکوس توی تکست باکس باشه بارکد خوان اطلاعات عددی محصول رو توی اون تکست باکس می ریزه درسته یا نه
متشکرم

----------


## gilsoft

> سلام دوست من من می خوام بدونم که چه جوری بارکد را به برنامه وصل کنمو آیا باید در دیتا بیس خود کاربر اجناس را ثبت کند و یک توضیح از همه جانبه ممنون ؟


سلام دوست عزیز
ابتدا یکبار دیگر طرز کار بارکد اسکنر رو خدمتون توضیح میدم :
با نصب بارکد اسکنر بر روی سیستم ، در واقع ما دو تا صفحه کلید روی سیستم داریم ! یکی همه جوره (همون صفحه کلید خودمون _که وابسته به انگشتان دستامون هستش_) و آن یکی وابسته به میله های عمودی بارکد.
فرق بین بارکد اسکنر و صفحه کلید در این است که : *بارکد اسکنر سرعت و دقت بالا و خطای کمتری نسبت صفحه کلید دارد*
توضیح اینکه یک کد کالا معمولا بین 8 الی 16 رقم می باشد. کد 8 رقمی (استاندارد Code128)، کد 13 رقمی که رایج ترین آنهامی باشد (استاندارد EAN-13)، و کد 16 رقمی که جدیدا وارد سیستم بارکد ایران شده بنام *ایران کد* می باشد.
ببینید دوست من در تمام نرم افزارهای تجاری ، دپارتمانی برای ثبت فرایند خرید / ورود کالا / رسید انبار طراحی شده ... که شما میتوانید با استفاده از بخش های نامبرده در نرم افزارتان ، مشخصات کالاها (نام کالا / کد کالا / تعداد / فی خرید / و ...) وارد نموده و آنرا ثبت کنید. همانطور که در بالا ذکر شد استفاده از سیستم بارکد فقط جهت تسریع کار و پایین آوردن خطاهای احتمالی می باشد و دوباره یادآور می شوم که بارکد اسکنر همانند یک صفحه کلید عمل می کند
در زیر چند لینک جهت مطالعه بیشتر خدمتون تقدیم می کنم :
http://www.srco.ir/irancode.asp
http://www.econews.ir/fa/NewsContent.aspx?id=115699
http://www.barcodegostar.ir/Portal/D...aspx?tabid=111
http://traceability.blogsky.com/1387/01/31/post-31/
بازم اگه مشکلی هست ... بفرمایید من در خدمتم ...
موفق باشید

----------


## gilsoft

> وقتی دستگاه بارکئد خوان رو به رایانه وصل می کنیم احتمالا باید درایور اونو نصب کنیم آیا این موضوع درسته چونکه یک ابزار جدید به رایانه وصل میشه
> از جوابهای دوستان متوجه شدم که اگر فوکوس توی تکست باکس باشه بارکد خوان اطلاعات عددی محصول رو توی اون تکست باکس می ریزه درسته یا نه
> متشکرم


 سلام دوست عزیز
همراه تمامی دستگاههای بارکد اسکنر یه Manual هستش که شما میتوانید با استفاده از آن ، بارکد اسکنر خود را Config کنید.
اکثر بارکداسکنرهای جدید یا USB هستند ... یا BlueTooth
بارکد اسکنرهای قدیمی که AT / PS2 / Serial بودند هم همراهشان Manual می باشد.
مثلا بارکد اسکنرهایی که تنظیمات کارخانه ای دارند (Factory Default) خودشان عمل کلید Enter را انجام نمی دهند (یعنی کد کلید Enter که Chr(13) هستش رو در بافر صفحه کلید قرار نمی دهند) و ما باید از طریق Manual این عمل رو Set کنیم.
به آندسته از عزیزانی که با اصطلاح (بافر صفحه کلید) مشکل دارند ، توصیه می کنم که در MSDN  رشته SendKeys.Send[Method] را جستجو کنند و مطالعه کنند ...

در رابطه با سوال دوم شما .. تو پست های قبلی توضیح دادم ...
اگه مشکل دیگه ای هست ... بفرمایید ، من در خدمتم ...

----------


## swallow.pa

> سلام دوست عزیز
> همراه تمامی دستگاههای بارکد اسکنر یه Manual هستش که شما میتوانید با استفاده از آن ، بارکد اسکنر خود را Config کنید.
> اکثر بارکداسکنرهای جدید یا USB هستند ... یا BlueTooth
> بارکد اسکنرهای قدیمی که AT / PS2 / Serial بودند هم همراهشان Manual می باشد.
> مثلا بارکد اسکنرهایی که تنظیمات کارخانه ای دارند (Factory Default) خودشان عمل کلید Enter را انجام نمی دهند (یعنی کد کلید Enter که Chr(13) هستش رو در بافر صفحه کلید قرار نمی دهند) و ما باید از طریق Manual این عمل رو Set کنیم.
> به آندسته از عزیزانی که با اصطلاح (بافر صفحه کلید) مشکل دارند ، توصیه می کنم که در MSDN  رشته SendKeys.Send[Method] را جستجو کنند و مطالعه کنند ...
> 
> در رابطه با سوال دوم شما .. تو پست های قبلی توضیح دادم ...
> اگه مشکل دیگه ای هست ... بفرمایید ، من در خدمتم ...


با توجه به تجربیات شما چه مدلی از دستگاه بارکد خوان برای مشتری مناسبه که بگیم بخره

----------


## gilsoft

> با توجه به تجربیات شما چه مدلی از دستگاه بارکد خوان برای مشتری مناسبه که بگیم بخره


 سلام دوست عزیز 
کم دردسر ترین شون (از لحاظ سرعت اسکن) برندی بنام Symbol می باشد که ماشه زرد آن مکزیکی و ماشه طوسی آن چینی میباشد.
توضیح اینکه اخیرا بارکد اسکنرهایی توسط شرکت آواژنگ وارد بازار ایران شده که متاسفانه سرعت اسکن خوبی ندارند (مخصوصا روی سطحهای ناهموار !! ... مانند مثلا پاستیل - اسپری .... و با *ایران کد*ها مشکل دارند)
برند Symbol به سختی گیر میاد ! شما میتونید از برندهای Heron - Datalogic  و Metrologic هم استفاده کنید .... پیشنهاد میدم که مدل USB آنها را تهیه کنید.
طبق معمول ، مشکلی بود ... در خدمتم .....
موفق باشید ...

----------


## swallow.pa

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> کم دردسر ترین شون (از لحاظ سرعت اسکن) برندی بنام Symbol می باشد که ماشه زرد آن مکزیکی و ماشه طوسی آن چینی میباشد.
> توضیح اینکه اخیرا بارکد اسکنرهایی توسط شرکت آواژنگ وارد بازار ایران شده که متاسفانه سرعت اسکن خوبی ندارند (مخصوصا روی سطحهای ناهموار !! ... مانند مثلا پاستیل - اسپری .... و با ایران کدها مشکل دارند)
> برند Symbol به سختی گیر میاد ! شما میتونید از برندهای Heron - Datalogic  و Metrologic هم استفاده کنید .... پیشنهاد میدم که مدل USB آنها را تهیه کنید.
> طبق معمول ، مشکلی بود ... در خدمتم .....
> موفق باشید ...


از اینکه مطلبتان مفیده تشکر می کنم

----------


## M.KH-SH

خیلی عالی بود توضیحات شما دوست عزیز *gilsoft

پس به اینصورت شد که همون صفحه ای که اطلاعات رو در اون جستجو میکنیم وارد میشیم و دستگاه بارکدخوان رو روی بارکد قرار میدیم تا اسکن کنه و بعد به صورت خودکار خودش بقیه اعمال  رو انجام میده (زدن دکه enter برای جستجو)
تا اینجا درست گفتم؟

پس اگه تا اینجا درست باشه بارکد خوان رو میشه با 5-6 خط به سیستم وصل کرد

حالا برای تولید بارکد باید به چه صورت عمل کرد

ایا باید از توابع گرافیکی استفاده کرد ؟

میشه زمانی که دارم بارکد رو تولید میکنم از حروف هم استفاده کنم

ایا امکان این هست که شماره بارکد رو از 1 شروع کنم و به همین صورت تا فرضا 9999999999999999999 ادامه بدم

قیمت دستگاه بارکد خوان در چه حدودی هست (در بازار تهران)



بیشتر بخش تولید بارکد برام سئوال است
*

----------


## Hybrid

> خیلی عالی بود توضیحات شما دوست عزیز *gilsoft
> 
> پس به اینصورت شد که همون صفحه ای که اطلاعات رو در اون جستجو میکنیم وارد میشیم و دستگاه بارکدخوان رو روی بارکد قرار میدیم تا اسکن کنه و بعد به صورت خودکار خودش بقیه اعمال  رو انجام میده (زدن دکه enter برای جستجو)
> تا اینجا درست گفتم؟
> 
> پس اگه تا اینجا درست باشه بارکد خوان رو میشه با 5-6 خط به سیستم وصل کرد
> 
> حالا برای تولید بارکد باید به چه صورت عمل کرد
> 
> ...


با اجازه ی دوست خوبمون *gilsoft* :

سلام ، خود این barcode که روی این محصولات میبینی یک* فونت مخصوص هست* که میتونی راحت از اینترنت گیرش بیاری ، *بدیهیه چون فونته پس میتونی حروف رو هم باهاش بنویسی*.*اصلا هم لازم نیست که از توابع گرافیکی استفاده کنی*.چرا بارکد یک رقمی میخوای تولید کنی ؟ اون استانداردها رو بهش توجه کن ( استاندارد EAN13 ).چند رقمی باشه(مثلا 8) بهتره.





دریافت فونت 


موفق باشید./

----------


## M.KH-SH

بله دست شما درد نکنه 

بار کد رو برای این میخوام که در نرم افزار خودم بتونم بارکد رو بسازم

یک کامپوننت هم دانلود کردم http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/...ration-Library همچنان دارم باهاش ور میرم تا بتونم تنها بارکد رو بکشم بیرون نه هم متن و هم اشکال و خط های بارکد

میخوام مثل پشت کارت ملی باشه و افراد معمولی ندونن این چیه و نتونن بخونن


میشه راهنمایی کنین

----------


## feri_sharp

سلام دوستان.
می خواستم بدونم که Finger Print Scanner ها هم شبیه اسکنر های بارکد عمل می کنن؟ یعنی وقتی نصب بشه مثل یک دستگاه ورودی توی مایه های keyboard عمل میکنه؟ و String بر می گردونه؟

موفق باشید

----------


## gilsoft

> خیلی عالی بود توضیحات شما دوست عزیز *gilsoft
> 
> پس به اینصورت شد که همون صفحه ای که اطلاعات رو در اون جستجو میکنیم وارد میشیم و دستگاه بارکدخوان رو روی بارکد قرار میدیم تا اسکن کنه و بعد به صورت خودکار خودش بقیه اعمال  رو انجام میده (زدن دکه enter برای جستجو)
> تا اینجا درست گفتم؟
> 
> پس اگه تا اینجا درست باشه بارکد خوان رو میشه با 5-6 خط به سیستم وصل کرد
> 
> حالا برای تولید بارکد باید به چه صورت عمل کرد
> 
> ...


 سلام دوست عزیز
برای تولید بارکد ، باید بدونیم که این بارکد رو برای چی میخواهیم  :     1 - تولید بارکد جهت نمایش روی مانیتور     2 - تولید بارکد جهت چاپ روی لیبل یا انواع فرمهای چاپی
اگه برای نمایش در مانیتور مورد نظرتون هست که باید طبق فرمایش دوست عزیز *vbBoss* از *فونت بارکد* استفاده کنید.
اگه برای چاپ رو لیبل و یا فرمهای چاپی مد نظر تونه که میتونی از ابزارهای گزارشگیری مانند Crystal Reports ویا Stimul Reports استفاده کنی. اینم عرض کنم که اکثر ابزارهای گزارشگیری کنترل بارکد رو تو خودشون دارند و شما خیلی راحت میتونی از اونا استفاده کنی.

در رابطه با استفاده حروف در بارکد باید عرض کنم که تو پستهای قبلی چندتا لینک گذاشتم که حتما اونا رو مطالعه کنید. یکی دوتا لینک هم تو همین پست میزارم که اطلاعات تون بیشتر بشه
سورس این لینک با زبان #C نوشته شده و شما فقط قسمت *کد کشورها* رو ملاحظه بفرمایید.     http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/...arcodes-with-C
مختصر عرض کنم که استانداردهای بارکد برای مصارف گوناگون ارائه شدند . اگه میخوای از حروف استفاده کنی،  پیشنهاد میدم از استاندارد CODE39 استفاده کنی. (فقط بدی اون اینه که طول بارکد خیلی زیاده)
من تاکنون با کدهای پایین آزمایش نکردم ولی اینو میدونم که کدتون باید حداقل *4 رقمی* باشه. (در هر صورت Test کنید)
یادمه اون قدیما که هیچ نرم افزاری برای تولید بارکد نمیتونستیم پیدا کنیم. بناچار از CorelDraw12 استفاده میکردیم.
اگه مشکلی هست ..من در خدمتم.

----------


## barnamenevisforme

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان
فکر کنم پاسخ به این موضوع تکمیل شده باشه
فقط یه نکته کوچک که مبخوام به اون اشاره کنم اینه که اگه ما یه font از نوع code39 انتخاب کرده باشیم و بخواهیم اونو روی کاغذ چاپ کنیم در بعضی موارد شاید نیاز باشه این کد رو میون دو تا ستاره قرار بدیم و بعد تبدیل به بارکد و چاپ کنیم.
مثلا:کد عددی 1206 باید تبدیل بشه به *1206*و بعد به جعبه متنی که با font بارکد تنظیم شده فرستاده بشه.
موقع خوندن توسط بارکد ستاره ها نشون داده نمی شن

----------


## M.KH-SH

من مشکلم برطرف شد راهنمایی های بسیار خوب و مناسبی کردین

یک سئوال در مورد سرعت خوندن بارکد توسط دستگاه و ضریب خطا دارم

دستگاه بارکد خوان تا چند کارکتر رو قادر به خودن هست و ضریب خطا اون چقدره؟

در حال حاضر که بارکدخوان ندارم از تلفن همراه شخصی برای خوندن بارکد استفاده میکنم و خوب چون کارش این نیست بسیار خسته کننده هستش فقط سرعت خوندن و ضریب خطا دستگاه بارکد خوان رو اگه بگین ممنون میشم

----------


## gilsoft

سلام دوستان
چند نکته دیگه مونده بود که من یادم رفت خدمت تون عرض کنم
هنگام انتخاب کد دقت کنید که کد رو درست انتخاب کرده باشید ! مثلا در بعضی از استانداردها شما یه کد به شماره *123* انتخاب می کنید و بارکد اونو تولید می کنید. اما هنگام خواندن اون توسط بارکد اسکنر اون کد بصورت *0123* و یا *00123* خونده میشه و این میتونه برای شما مشکل ایجاد کنه ! اگه Textbox رو بصورت عددی Numeric تنظیم کرده باشید که هیچ ! ... ولی اگه اونو بصورت String تعریف کرده باشید اونوقته که نرم افزار پیام خطا نمایش بده !

قیمت این اسکنرها بطور متوسط از 120 هزارتومن شروع میشه و مدلهای Wireless و BlueTooth اون تا 600-700 هزار تومن هم میرسه 




> دستگاه بارکد خوان تا چند کارکتر رو قادر به خودن هست و ضریب خطا اون چقدره؟


این دستگاهها بسته به نوع انتخاب شما (معمولا از لحاظ قیمت) سرعت و دقت بالایی دارند و تقریبا بدون خطا هستند.
مدلهای قدیمی اینها (Serial - AT - PS/2) نوری یا همون CCD بودند و امروزه اکثر اونا لیزری می باشند
برای اینکه بتونیم CCD رو از لیزری تشخیص بدیم باید اینگونه عمل کنیم : بارکد اسکنر رو روی یک سطح صاف اسکن کنید اگه ارتفاع خط قرمز اون بیشتر از یکی دو میلیمتر بود اون دستگاه CCD هستش. 
اسکنرهای CCD سرعت کمتری نسبت به مدلهای لیزری دارند.
برای مثال به تصویر زیر نگاه کنید :

 BS.gif

اگه مشکلی هست ..... من در خدمتم.

----------


## M.KH-SH

بسیار عالی و مفید بودش

مرسی از راهنمایی شما عزیزان

----------


## mehran5

سلام دوستان 
من می خوام یه دستگاه بار کد خوان بخرم که سیار باشه و هم دوفرمت دیتا ماتریکس و کد128 رو پشتیبانی کنه.
حالا نمی دونم آیا هر بارکد خوانی فقط یه فرمت رو پشیبانی می کنه و یا اگه بخرم هر دوتا رو می خونه .؟
ضمنا برای من قیمتش مهمه که پایین باشه و اینکه سیار باشه  شما چه مدلی رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟ :متفکر:

----------


## Naghibi

سلام
بارکد خوان های مدل Mindeo کیفیت خیلی خوبی دارند. ولی خب مدل هایی که هم Qr بخونه هم 128 قیمتش میره بالا!!

----------


## MOR_MS

با سلام
من برای نوشتن برنامه که بتونه از طریق بارکد خوان اطلاعات بگیره علاوه بر دستگاه در برنامه ام چطوری باید این سخت افزار را بشناسانم یعنعی چه فضای نامی یا Dll  ویا کد لازم دارم دوستان اگه محبت کنن راهنمایی کنن و قطعه کد در این مورد برام بنویسند ممنون میشم

----------


## gilsoft

> سلام دوستان 
> من می خوام یه دستگاه بار کد خوان بخرم که سیار باشه و هم دوفرمت دیتا ماتریکس و کد128 رو پشتیبانی کنه.
> حالا نمی دونم آیا هر بارکد خوانی فقط یه فرمت رو پشیبانی می کنه و یا اگه بخرم هر دوتا رو می خونه .؟
> ضمنا برای من قیمتش مهمه که پایین باشه و اینکه سیار باشه  شما چه مدلی رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟


سلام دوست عزیز

بارکدخوانها معمولا اکثر استانداردها (باستثنای دو بعدی) رو ساپورت می‌کنند

----------


## gilsoft

> با سلام
> من برای نوشتن برنامه که بتونه از طریق بارکد خوان اطلاعات بگیره علاوه بر دستگاه در برنامه ام چطوری باید این سخت افزار را بشناسانم یعنعی چه فضای نامی یا Dll  ویا کد لازم دارم دوستان اگه محبت کنن راهنمایی کنن و قطعه کد در این مورد برام بنویسند ممنون میشم


سلام دوست عزیز

پستهای 10# - 12# - 15# - 16# و 18# همین تاپیک رو مطالعه کن ....

----------


## MOR_MS

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> پستهای 10# - 12# - 15# - 16# و 18# همین تاپیک رو مطالعه کن ....


سلام دوست عزیز
من پستهای که گفتی را مطالعه کردم اما چیزی که دستگیرم شد این بود اگه جای مشکل دارم بهم بگین
1- من برای استفاده از بارکد خوان به هیچ کامپونتی احتیاج نداریم
2- فرقی با کیبرد نداره (از لحاظ کد نویسی یعنی همانطور که ما در رویداد Enterانجام میدیم )
راستش دلم هنوز اروم نگرفته 
فرض اینکه من برنامه نوشتم و در رویداد Enterکدی را جهت جستجو نوشتم  با وصل کردن بارکد خوان آیا اجرا میشه؟

----------


## gilsoft

> سلام دوست عزیز
> من پستهای که گفتی را مطالعه کردم اما چیزی که دستگیرم شد این بود اگه جای مشکل دارم بهم بگین
> 1- من برای استفاده از بارکد خوان به هیچ کامپونتی احتیاج نداریم
> 2- فرقی با کیبرد نداره (از لحاظ کد نویسی یعنی همانطور که ما در رویداد Enterانجام میدیم )
> راستش دلم هنوز اروم نگرفته 
> فرض اینکه من برنامه نوشتم و در رویداد Enterکدی را جهت جستجو نوشتم  با وصل کردن بارکد خوان آیا اجرا میشه؟


سلام مجدد دوست عزیز 

جواب سئوال 1 : دقیقاً

جواب سئوال 2 : بجای رویداد Enter کدهاتو تو رویداد Leave بنویس

به همین راحتی ....

موفق باشی دوست من ...

----------


## gilsoft

> سلام دوست عزیز
> من پستهای که گفتی را مطالعه کردم اما چیزی که دستگیرم شد این بود اگه جای مشکل دارم بهم بگین
> 1- من برای استفاده از بارکد خوان به هیچ کامپونتی احتیاج نداریم
> 2- فرقی با کیبرد نداره (از لحاظ کد نویسی یعنی همانطور که ما در رویداد Enterانجام میدیم )
> راستش دلم هنوز اروم نگرفته 
> فرض اینکه من برنامه نوشتم و در رویداد Enterکدی را جهت جستجو نوشتم  با وصل کردن بارکد خوان آیا اجرا میشه؟


سلام مجدد دوست عزیز 

جواب سئوال 1 : دقیقاً

جواب سئوال 2 : بجای رویداد Enter کدهاتو تو رویداد Leave بنویس

به همین راحتی ....

موفق باشی دوست من ...

----------


## swallow.pa

سلام دوستان عيدتون مبارك باشه 

آيا كدهاي باركد خوان مي شه يك رقمي باشه مثلا من مي خوام كد پرسنلي كه از 1 شروع مي شه رو ببرم تو باركد ايا امكانش هست
يا اصلا توي جدول person يك فيلد براي باركد بذارم 

نظرتون چيه دوستان

----------


## gilsoft

> سلام دوستان عيدتون مبارك باشه 
> 
> آيا كدهاي باركد خوان مي شه يك رقمي باشه مثلا من مي خوام كد پرسنلي كه از 1 شروع مي شه رو ببرم تو باركد ايا امكانش هست
> يا اصلا توي جدول person يك فيلد براي باركد بذارم 
> 
> نظرتون چيه دوستان


سلام دوست عزیز
سال نو مبارک

متاسفانه در حال حاضر دسترسی به بارکد اسکنر ندارم .. که Test کنم ....
اما تا 5 الی 4 رقم رو قبلا Test کردم و مشکلی نداشت ...
اگه به بارکد اسکنر دسترسی داری .. بارکد رو Print کن و Notpad ویندوز رو بازکن و با Test کد مربوطه میتونی مقدار برگشتی بارکد اسکنر رو ببینی ....
_
یعنی کد مقدار برگشتی کد 1 برابره با 0001 یا 00001_

پیشنهادم اینه که هنگام چاپ بارکد از استاندارد Code128 استفاده کنی ....

موفق باشید

----------


## swallow.pa

> سلام دوست عزیز
> سال نو مبارک
> 
> متاسفانه در حال حاضر دسترسی به بارکد اسکنر ندارم .. که Test کنم ....
> اما تا 5 الی 4 رقم رو قبلا Test کردم و مشکلی نداشت ...
> اگه به بارکد اسکنر دسترسی داری .. بارکد رو Print کن و Notpad ویندوز رو بازکن و با Test کد مربوطه میتونی مقدار برگشتی بارکد اسکنر رو ببینی ....
> _
> یعنی کد مقدار برگشتی کد 1 برابره با 0001 یا 00001_
> 
> ...


ممنون دوست گرامي
استاندارد 128 يعني همون كد 8 رقمي است ديگه؟ درست متوجه شدم.

----------


## gilsoft

> ممنون دوست گرامي
> استاندارد 128 يعني همون كد 8 رقمي است ديگه؟ درست متوجه شدم.


سلام دوست عزیز ...

بله همون کد 8 رقمی ....

----------


## swallow.pa

جناب محرابي سلام
من الان يك كد هشت رقمي تعريف كردم براي باركد
فقط بايد توي كريستال ريپورت فونت باركد رو بايد بزنم شما چه فونتي رو پيشنهاد مي ديد
و سوال دوم ايا كار خاصي هم هست بايد انجام بدم
ممنون

----------


## gilsoft

> جناب محرابي سلام من الان يك كد هشت رقمي تعريف كردم براي باركد فقط بايد توي كريستال ريپورت فونت باركد رو بايد بزنم شما چه فونتي رو پيشنهاد مي ديد و سوال دوم ايا كار خاصي هم هست بايد انجام بدم ممنون


 سلام دوست عزیز 

من تاکنون از کریستال ریپورت استفاده نکردم .... ( *فقط استیمول ریپورت* ) 

از استاندارد Code128C استفاده کنید و تنظیمات خاصی نداره .. فقط فیلد عدد رو بهش بده .. دیگه کار تمومه ( _یک فضای 3 سانتی کفایت می‌کنه_ )  

موفق باشید ....

----------


## swallow.pa

دوست گرامي اين فونت براي كدهاي 8 رقمي جواب ميدهد

----------


## gilsoft

> دوست گرامي اين فونت براي كدهاي 8 رقمي جواب ميدهد


سلام دوست عزیز

بله حتما جواب میده ..... (‌ _اصلا مخصوص کدهای 8 رقمی ساخته شده_ )

----------


## swallow.pa

> با اجازه ی دوست خوبمون *gilsoft* :
> 
> سلام ، خود این barcode که روی این محصولات میبینی یک* فونت مخصوص هست* که میتونی راحت از اینترنت گیرش بیاری ، *بدیهیه چون فونته پس میتونی حروف رو هم باهاش بنویسی*.*اصلا هم لازم نیست که از توابع گرافیکی استفاده کنی*.چرا بارکد یک رقمی میخوای تولید کنی ؟ اون استانداردها رو بهش توجه کن ( استاندارد EAN13 ).چند رقمی باشه(مثلا 8) بهتره.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دریافت فونت 
> ...


ببخشيد دوستان منظورم اين فونته براي كدهاي 8 رقمي مناسبه؟
ممنونم

----------


## gilsoft

> ببخشيد دوستان منظورم اين فونته براي كدهاي 8 رقمي مناسبه؟
> ممنونم


سلام دوست عزیز

سمت چپ تو Excel و سمت راست یه تیکه کد جهت نمونه

Barcode.jpg

موفق باشید ....

----------

